
Show HN: iDesign –  Preview Your Design of App Icon and UI Quickly - colin3dmax
As a mobile designer,you always need to preview your icon and ui on the mobile phone.
iDesign is the right one for mobile app designer to Preview so Easy and Fast!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;id1159615776
======
hhhust
Previewing is always a very frequent work, I just try it, can save my time
every time. Good work!

------
jenniemeng
need it

